# R4 / M3DSS official stop production



## ahtin (Jul 28, 2008)

if you dont believe, just let it be a joke, but I have to tell you this is truth.

M3DSS official announced stop production at their chinese E-Shop (生產終了)

and Team R4 also stopped their production from today, the news will be posted next week at some of the famous chinese game magazine.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 28, 2008)

ooh, that's interesting. Guess the R4 is done for.


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 28, 2008)

Is there still gonna be updates?


----------



## Sephi (Jul 28, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> Is there still gonna be updates?


Probably not.


----------



## Upperleft (Jul 28, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> Is there still gonna be updates?



lol no (duh)


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 28, 2008)

It's over. The R4 is finished.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 28, 2008)

Good.Now is the time to upgrade to a CycloDS/Acekard RPG 2


----------



## asuri (Jul 28, 2008)

oh sh its so hard to find a card other than r4 here. i could order online but it aint so great. i guess i'll rely on dldi and arm7 patches


----------



## Jdbye (Jul 28, 2008)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> Is there still gonna be updates?


Not a chance in hell.
They've ALREADY stopped releasing updates.
They should open source their loader now, they have nothing to lose.
Though they won't - but it would be nice, and with the high popularity R4 had when it first came out, before there came flashcarts with more features, I bet it would get all those nice features pretty quickly if they open sourced it, as opposed to AKRPG, which never had such a high popularity.


----------



## xJonny (Jul 28, 2008)

This is pretty big news, now people won't be able to buy R4s, What will the next newb buy cart will be?


----------



## Sephi (Jul 28, 2008)

xJonny said:
			
		

> This is pretty big news, now people won't be able to buy R4s, What will the next newb buy cart will be?


The N5 unfortunately.

But it may be canceled soon too since it's a clone.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 28, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> xJonny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but it has been doing their own updates though.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 28, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Sephiroth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









I didn't know that.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 28, 2008)

so ahtin what will happen to the 15th september firmware? is it cancelled too?


----------



## cory1492 (Jul 28, 2008)

ahtin said:
			
		

> if you dont believe, just let it be a joke, but I have to tell you this is truth.
> 
> M3DSS official announced stop production at their chinese E-Shop (????)
> 
> and Team R4 also stopped their production from today, the news will be posted next week at some of the famous chinese game magazine.


Ahtin, is it 100% closed doors for R4 then (nothing will come from them in the future for current owners), or is it that they are moving to a SDHC compatible product finally and discontinuing their current R4 line? I had the thought something was coming in september...

Be interesting to see how this turns out. It wouldn't be terribly difficult to make a (new) loader that is open source, but if they are going to entirely ditch their customers who made them popular while filling their pockets... source would be nice as maintenance from them directly has been lacking.


----------



## kobykaan (Jul 28, 2008)

for those that need it the R4 can use hacked TTDS/YASU menu so the R4 is NOT DEAD YET!!!


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 28, 2008)

Who knows? R4 seems to be the world's most popular slot 1 cart. I haven't heard much from the company, if anything.


----------



## xJonny (Jul 28, 2008)

kobykaan, the posts I've seen you make recently make you sound like an R4 fanboy.



			
				theclaw said:
			
		

> Who knows? R4 seems to be the world's most popular slot 1 cart. I haven't heard much from the company, if anything.



ahtin is probably the person here who is most trustable with news like this.


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 28, 2008)

No idea. The only flash cart I own is a Supercard CF.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm kinda worried since I never upgraded to a slot-1 device, and I use their M3 Perfect SD.  I mean, granted there haven't been any firmware updates since...uh, forever, but it still works rather well for me.  There's actually a new Chinese firmware out but even then...

I can safely assume this news doesn't affect me seeing how they don't really support what I have anyway.  =P  I'm amazed it's lasted this long.


----------



## IHN02 (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh well.  My R4 is serving me very well and there aren't a whole lot of games I want in the coming months.  I'll just stick to 1.18 until a must-have game isn't compatible, then buy a CycloDS.  I don't mind being forced to upgrade.


----------



## hova1 (Jul 28, 2008)

i don't really care as long they open source their firmware. if they don't do that i will be very VERY angry.


----------



## bobrules (Jul 28, 2008)

Ahtin always speaks the truth. thanks for the information.


----------



## lonewolf80 (Jul 29, 2008)

IHN02 said:
			
		

> Oh well.  My R4 is serving me very well and there aren't a whole lot of games I want in the coming months.  I'll just stick to 1.18 until a must-have game isn't compatible, then buy a CycloDS.  I don't mind being forced to upgrade.


Me too...though I wonder how the "custom firmware" that come out will work with future game compatibility issues.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm also hoping the loader will be open-sourced if they're going to stop updates. I'm not ready to get a new flashcart yet since I still gotta save my money for the upcoming CHSPE in October (It's been more than half a year now and I only raised $30 so far >_> ).


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 29, 2008)

Now more "WHERe cAN I buy MAH R4?!?!?!" topics!


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 29, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> Now more "WHERe cAN I buy MAH R4?!?!?!" topics!


Don't speak so soon.  You know better than that.  ;P


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 29, 2008)

Good thing I stopped using my R4 months ago..going to sell it to my friend. He won't know anything about updates


----------



## Gukina (Jul 29, 2008)

arm7 patches were always faster than r4 kernel fixes anyways.. we don't need the r4 team if they were to leave and  *ahtin* didn't make a post a few weeks ago claiming r4 were going to brick all fake versions .. which never happen?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are you translating rumors from the Chinese hack forum to here? does anyone have proof that anything ahtin posts actually happens? If there is no more arm7 patches r4 = dead if what ahtin says is true.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 29, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> Now more "WHERe cAN I buy MAH R4?!?!?!" topics!


the horror...


----------



## ahtin (Jul 29, 2008)

cory1492 said:
			
		

> ahtin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have ask them for
1. 915 firmware still alive?
2. will update in the future?
3. open source?


----------



## neoice (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah, I think it's cause all the gaming companies are ganging up and suing them (in japan).
I heard they were going after all the other carts too.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 29, 2008)

Gukina said:
			
		

> arm7 patches were always faster than r4 kernel fixes anyways.. we don't need the r4 team if they were to leave and  *ahtin* didn't make a post a few weeks ago claiming r4 were going to brick all fake versions .. which never happen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you retarded? The R4 team said they were releasing a firmware that'll brick DSs with fake R4s, IN SEPTEMBER. They said they're gonna release it in September, not July. And Ahtin's posts have been accurate till now, so we'll just have to see in September.

Also, even the Supercard team commented on the subject, saying to the R4 team that they shouldn't, etc. So, it's true.


----------



## granville (Jul 29, 2008)

I was planning on getting a new card anyways. I can't afford a cycloDS, but I'm thinking about the Supercard DS One. Can anyone vouch for it? I haven't heard much about it. It seems comparable to the Cyclo.


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 29, 2008)

No question, get the Evo over the SCDS1. I've used both, and while the feature sets are similar, the Evo's interface wins hands down. I currently own an SCDS1, but I'm going to buy an Evo as soon as I get the cash together.


----------



## granville (Jul 29, 2008)

Guess I'll have to work harder. Too bad DealExtreme doesn't seem to have them anymore. The question is how will this new lawsuit affect the flashcard market...


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 29, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> The question is how will this new lawsuit affect the flashcard market...


Probably the same way every other lawsuit of its type affected the market: not very much.


----------



## xJonny (Jul 29, 2008)

People are taking that lawsuit article too far saying it's going to end all DS piracy.


----------



## kobykaan (Jul 29, 2008)

xJonny said:
			
		

> People are taking that lawsuit article too far saying it's going to end all DS piracy.


*OOOOOOOOOOOOOH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO'S* LOL


----------



## BurlyEd (Jul 29, 2008)

You are all whistling thru the graveyard. 

R4 is Dead - Closed for good - no more updates.
www.teamcyclops.com is dead.
DSTT are "out of stock" at DealExtreme.
www.importshop.nl 
www.m3adapter.com 
www.psxshop.nl 
www.ombouwwinkel.nl 
All no longer sell flashcards or site is dead.

Still think this is a joke?  Check what happened after a British court closed lik-sang in 2006.


----------



## xJonny (Jul 29, 2008)

I never said it was a joke, but that it's nothing to do with it, the only notworthy thing there is that the cyclo website is down, but that doesn't mean anything. 

I know about lik-sang and how their selling was ruled illegal, that was because the selling of Asian consoles in Europe was deemed a breach of Sony rights.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 29, 2008)

BurlyEd said:
			
		

> You are all whistling thru the graveyard.
> 
> R4 is Dead - Closed for good - no more updates.
> www.teamcyclops.com is dead.
> ...


Cyclo isn't dead. The same thing happened last year, and they always came back after about a week.

Lik sang closed down because of Sony's attitude, and Acekard 2 is still available on DX.

Piracy will never die.


----------



## david432111 (Jul 29, 2008)

According to dx the dstt ships on the 3/8/2008, that's in 5 days.


----------



## kobykaan (Jul 29, 2008)

BurlyEd said:
			
		

> You are all whistling thru the graveyard.
> 
> R4 is Dead - Closed for good - no more updates.
> www.teamcyclops.com is dead.
> ...



R4 maby dead to an extent mainly due to the amount of ripp off clone cards stealing their loader etc ..but again the R4 is not out!... theres still loads of them out there and sites still are selling them!... yes its dated but it STILL WORKS! and hacked YASU/TTDS firmware breaths new life into the gaming front on the R4 despite its lack of SDHC support!

and to add here  ...  one site will close yet another will open!

sure lik-sang closed but a hundred other such sites still exist!

while there is a market for these devices they will NEVER STOP THEIR SALES!

you have listed 5 sites that are to do with flash cards a couple look like they are offline due to DOS attacks such as cyclops site and one or 2 are working just have broken links, ... theres HUNDREDS more out there still selling them to choose from so what do a couple of down sites matter


----------



## Taedirk (Jul 29, 2008)

BurlyEd said:
			
		

> You are all whistling thru the graveyard.
> 
> R4 is Dead - Closed for good - no more updates.
> www.teamcyclops.com is dead.
> ...



Cyclo's down due to bandwidth.  Too many people picking up the awesome awesome beta firmware.  And that happened before Nintendo even announced their BAWWWfest in Japan.  Come back on Friday when August rolls around and bandwidth caps reset.


----------



## Lupigen (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, it seems to be effectively confirmed for the M3 DS Simply at least. I checked ahtin's topic at hacken.cc and found this link in one of the replies:
http://www.gbalpha.cn/China/GBalpha_Produc...M3DS_Simply.asp

Working backwards, I can see that this gbalpha site is the official M3/G6 website for mainland China, according to their worldwide portal site:
http://www.gbalpha.com/Global/index.htm

Therefore, to access that first URL I provided, you would have to:
1. Click the China Mainland link on the global portal to access the Chinese M3 site.
2. Below the flash animation, there are some light gray boxes. Put your mouse cursor over the third box from the left.
3. Click on the "NDS/NDS Lite" link in the drop-down menu that appears.
4. To access the product page, click on the picture of the M3 DS Simply in the upper left-hand corner. The picture has the cart and the blue carrying case.

Now what's so important in this URL? At the top of the page, you can see the characters M3DS Simply????(?????). Next to this line, there are some characters colored in red. These red characters clearly state: "Production Ended." It's interesting, since none of the other product pages have these characters, so it must be recent.

Of course, as I said, this page applies to the M3 DS Simply, though I wouldn't be surprised if the R4 was included in this decision, since it seems that the two carts are so close. We could wait for official confirmation from the R4 team, but considering their lack of communication, I doubt we'll ever get it, even on their Chinese site.


----------



## RebelX (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, COMPLETELY stopping production? Damn, I'm sure as hell glad I picked up an M3DS Real a few weeks back... I wonder why they would stop production? But I don't really care about the R4DS, pretty much all the noobs have it and I heard that it sucks. Oh well, guess I can't look forward to an official M3sakura firmware in English.

Now, when all my noob friends say "d00d wtf is th4t th1ng u have???" I can be like "It lets me play pirated games on my DS, they don't make these anymore"


----------



## Minox (Jul 30, 2008)

RebelX said:
			
		

> Wow, COMPLETELY stopping production? Damn, I'm sure as hell glad I picked up an M3DS Real a few weeks back... I wonder why they would stop production? But I don't really care about the R4DS, pretty much all the noobs have it and I heard that it sucks. Oh well, guess I can't look forward to an official M3sakura firmware in English.
> 
> Now, when all my noob friends say "d00d wtf is th4t th1ng u have???" I can be like "It lets me play pirated games on my DS, they don't make these anymore"


R4 = M3DS Simply
R4 != M3DS Real


----------



## Lupigen (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, the M3DS Real is an entirely different cart, as it is based off of the G6DS Real. I don't know why, but for some reason, the M3/R4/G6 teams have some strange tendency to make two brands for the same cart. Under that thought, the M3 DS Simply is based off of the R4, or vice versa, I don't know; it's tough to tell since the first batches manufactured of each cart could be soldered to accept the other cart's loader.


----------



## Gukina (Jul 30, 2008)

ojsinnerz said:
			
		

> Gukina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh so they are going to update the kernel to stop fake r4's making profit from R4 whilst closing their r4 line .. me smells BS.


----------



## tjas (Jul 30, 2008)

I have an r4.. think i'll buy an acecard two from de


----------



## gbands (Jul 30, 2008)

They had their time. So is this the end of the noobs? Mmmaybe not...


----------



## caffolote (Jul 30, 2008)

Why would anyone choose the CycloDS over the Supercard when it's $20 more than the SCDS? Supercard has pretty much most of the features of the Cyclo and it's like $30


----------



## PBC (Aug 1, 2008)

The fact that no one EVER mentions EZ-flash carts makes me really happy at this moment. If the majority of you people don't care to mention them then perhaps they can duck a lawsuit for a good long while.


----------



## Dark (Aug 4, 2008)

NOOOO so my m3 is gonna die i need to get a cyclo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EDIT: wait so can my m3 real still use the new g6 real updates?? and is all the m3 products dying cause i was planing to get a m3 lite


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 4, 2008)

Im glad i got a new card to replace my r4. Even though i still use my r4 for homebrew and other things. But i prefer my m3dsr. I will always miss my r4 when i put it in the corner of my closet...

But i wonder who the big N is going to hunt next>>?


----------



## ZeD (Aug 4, 2008)

Yo guys
So the R4 is dead & out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I heard on the news tey were trying to get rid of it! (God damn Law Enforcers!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any advice on what I should buy next?

OR

Can i do anything to my R4?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 4, 2008)

ZeD said:
			
		

> Yo guys
> So the R4 is dead & out
> 
> 
> ...



CycloDS is the best flashkart out right now, but they may be affected by the Nintendo lawsuit, since their site has been down for awhile, so get an Acekard 2 from DealExtreme for 23 bucks.


----------



## Armadillo (Aug 4, 2008)

Meh oh well. Mine has served me well for the last year and half , time to get something new then.


----------



## ZeD (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply.
ill stick with the R4 for now and see how the scene goes

Damn Nintedno


----------



## R2DJ (Aug 4, 2008)

And there goes a friend of mine who's planning to buy an R4 for his nephew. 

Oh well, BYE R4 and M3.


----------



## TaMs (Aug 4, 2008)

Shame I didn't buy R4 in time for my new ds because i was lazy. Probably it's just best to sell ds.


----------



## pasc (Aug 4, 2008)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> for those that need it the R4 can use hacked TTDS/YASU menu so the R4 is NOT DEAD YET!!!


Link or it didn't happen, also, does it support Game Booting ?


----------



## I-Iybr1d (Aug 4, 2008)

Unbelievable how nintendo is so open minded with acessories for all "Nintendo Fans" but when ppl complain about the Wii lacking enough memory for virtual console or or any way to "backup" our bought software, they simply go blank of ideas. 

For god's sake, isn't NDS a PORTABLE console? Why the hell should someone who has 13 games have to carry then when he can simply "backup" them in one card?

But, no, "they" might think about stop buying games and start pirating the software! Yes, because there aren't such things as EMULATORS! Because no ever tought of playing "ilegal copies" on it!

Besides this 2 years have been such a disgrace to Nintendo, they are so poor and have so low sales count...


Instead of being stupid they could easily adapt the "Register your Game" in a "steam" kind of way and only permit legal copies of the game run, so even if you have a flash card you can still play use it legally on your cosole.


Stupid Bussiness man, bragging about console sales to the other companies and then doing this kindo of crap to consumers...


----------



## Flawsdraw (Aug 4, 2008)

I-Iybr1d said:
			
		

> Besides this 2 years have been such a disgrace to Nintendo, they are so poor and have so low sales count...



Erm.... can i stop you there? by my facts Nintendo DS and Nintendo Wii have biggest selling consoles and most games to reach over 1,000,000 copies... shot yourself in the foot there mate


----------



## I-Iybr1d (Aug 4, 2008)

err... do you know what "sarcastic" means?


----------



## Flawsdraw (Aug 4, 2008)

Obviously you don't because that is not a sarcastic comment.. 

if it's meant to be sarcastic best place to put it is not in a emotionless comment.. all it looks like is some dumbass trying to know his facts


----------



## DivineZeus (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly, bye bye R4... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh well, my SCDS1 came just in time... ^^


----------



## I-Iybr1d (Aug 4, 2008)

Beg to differ, i really thought i was being sarcastic...

And other dont insult people for picky things, ok? I dont think you're a dumbass, neither should you...


As i was saying, nintendo shouldn't stand like this, since Datel's NDS Games 'n' Music has been out for quite awhile


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 4, 2008)

Sarcasm doesn't work on the internet.


----------



## retiredjerk (Aug 4, 2008)

The R4 team IS going underground. Thats it. This is not the first time theyve done this. They also stoopped production after Xmas. You couldnt get an R4 for a couple of months. Same thing happend last summer as well. IF anything they might Kill the R4 brand and start something new. But something tells me the real R4's will be back in 2-3 months.


----------



## DrOMFG (Aug 4, 2008)

Meeeeh, i'll stick to my R4 untill there are games i play and dont run on the r4. 
I read the CycloDS review, but i dont know how out dated that review is. Is it possible to use custom cheats on the cyclods, like the r4 does with cheat.dat and usrcheat.dat?


----------



## kobykaan (Aug 4, 2008)

pasc said:
			
		

> kobykaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 IT HAPPENED 





AND YES it boots games!!!

homebrew is not so great but GAME booting is a priority with most people


----------



## saxamo (Aug 5, 2008)

I JUST bought an m3 real this past week! But it seems like production on them hasn't stopped, only on m3 simply. Yall think they're still going ahead with releasing the sakura firmware in english...?


----------



## Perseid (Aug 5, 2008)

Is it possible that some of these halts in production are due to the olympics? The government shut down a bunch of factories in an effort to improve air quality. That would mean they are temporary.

Anyone know?


----------



## AXYPB (Aug 5, 2008)

So M3 Real isn't affected?  Either way I'm set for the next five years or so.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 5, 2008)

The only things that are getting discontinued are the M3 Simply and R4, not because of the issues with Nintendo but because they are being phased out for the microSDHC compatible cards which are becoming more affordable and the old microSD cards are also being phased out


----------



## CheatingSoi (Aug 5, 2008)

R4 needs to go out with a bang with one last major update.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 5, 2008)

CheatingSoi said:
			
		

> R4 needs to go out with a bang with one last major update.


Unfortunately, they probably won't.


----------



## millenium6000 (Aug 5, 2008)

this will be a lesson for the ones that have R4s: don't let anyone borrow or buy your R4!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but if you REALLY don't care about your r4 then it's up to you.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 5, 2008)

As long as someone can figure out fixes for many games tht don't work on the R4 then there is no problem... too bad R4 was too good for nintendo to handle... it even blew away it's big brother M3


----------



## Flameburst (Aug 18, 2008)

good thing i have a m3 real but i dunno hw long those r gonna last though.


----------



## Hopeful Death (Sep 10, 2008)

So... was there any update on this?  Did R4 really go caput or was it a false alarm?


----------



## shinguki (Sep 10, 2008)

i hope for an update for M3DSS. cause the new commando game don't work on ver 14


----------



## lonewolf80 (Sep 11, 2008)

The R4 team should make their firmware open-source already. They've already stopped making them, then give us the firmware so the userbase can still support them.


----------



## I-Iybr1d (Nov 7, 2008)

i totally agree


----------



## Veristical Blaze (Nov 7, 2008)

Too bad they stopped im having an R4


----------



## da_head (Nov 7, 2008)

rip r4. i'll squeeze out the most i can get from it lol


----------

